# Weston Backwoods vs Jones Hovercraft Splits



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I bet either will put a huge fucking grin on your face. Classic win-win proposition.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Haha, I know they are both sick boards. But trying to figure out which to drop the coin on is tough! Wish I could demo and see if one is just a little better feeling than the other.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I haven't ridden either myself. I know a local dude who works as a guide here in the Yukon and Alaska and down in South America in the summers who has ridden the Hovy and Ultra splits for years and swears by them. At the same time, if it were me, I'd go with the Backwoods. I like the specs better, and I know the quality is top notch, so no worries in that regard. They're built at GP87, the same dudes who build Lago and D-Day and most of the Gentemstick line, among others, and their reputation is solid. Their sidecuts look really dialed to me. The Big Chief looks like a bad motherfucker too.

Regardless of which way you go, I'm sure you'll be happy with the decision. Those are both sweet decks, and splitboarding is probably the best thing one can do with their time. Just follow your heart, dude. Haha.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info! That's part of the trouble for the choice, I've heard so many great things about the Hovy over the years. But for this new backwoods board it seems everyone swears by how awesome and fun it is as well. I was riding an xv magtek 163W this last season and I honestly did not like it. I couldn't maneuver well at all.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Update: I went with the Weston Backwoods split! Seriously this thing is sweeeeet! In person you notice way more about it, and the quality/feel of the board seems top notch! Cant wait to get out and shred in a couple months!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I was torn between a solution and the backwoods just ordered one myself today.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

No experience on the Weston Backwoods but man I love my HoverCraft(NON-Split), probably my favorite board of all time.......thats 20 years of riding.

Now with that said it is NOT a ultra stiff hard charging big mountain freeride board but I have a buddy who rides the HC split in the Wasatch and swears by it.

I believe the split version of the HC is actually stiffer that the solid board, they also ride long so you can downside just a little bit. 

Also keep in mind how your camber profile impacts skinning.......ease Vs traction and so on

Good luck sounds like you can't really go wrong, maybe look at the UltraCraft too if its in your budget


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

francium said:


> I was torn between a solution and the backwoods just ordered one myself today.


 If you haven't seen it in person, you will like it. From what I can tell it will be an awesome board! I just ordered some new spark pucks, and have the surge bindings. Should be way fun!


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

hikeswithdogs said:


> No experience on the Weston Backwoods but man I love my HoverCraft(NON-Split), probably my favorite board of all time.......thats 20 years of riding.
> 
> Now with that said it is NOT a ultra stiff hard charging big mountain freeride board but I have a buddy who rides the HC split in the Wasatch and swears by it.
> 
> ...


 I already got the backwoods, gotta say it is better than expected, and I expected a lot. I know they are both amazing boards, but I did have one guy who spent last season on the hovy and did bring up a couple issues with the split. One of them was the way the inserts were for touring, a little far back and would give some skinning issues. Overall it was a hard decision but I think this Weston will be amazing, and even share some similarities to the hovy. Both seem so awesome, just can't wait to test it!


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Also I spent a bunch of time talking to the guys at Weston, they are a rad group. Small high quality operation doing everything they can to spread the stoke and stick with the big dogs. Not surprised that the company is growing fast in these past few years.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Lespaul4542 said:


> If you haven't seen it in person, you will like it. From what I can tell it will be an awesome board! I just ordered some new spark pucks, and have the surge bindings. Should be way fun!



Nope not seen one in the flesh yet. I've gone for surges, canted pucks and fitwell boots as well can't wait to get it out to japan.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

So I checked out that Backwoods split and I'm sure it will be a great ride, but dam, the base of the one in the picture is beat up. Fingerprints, some scrapes, all stuff I wouldn't want to show up when trying to get people to purchase something online.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

francium said:


> Nope not seen one in the flesh yet. I've gone for surges, canted pucks and fitwell boots as well can't wait to get it out to japan.


Sick! I just set mine up, and I'm loving the canted spark pucks. Adjustability is great and they are just so durable!


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> So I checked out that Backwoods split and I'm sure it will be a great ride, but dam, the base of the one in the picture is beat up. Fingerprints, some scrapes, all stuff I wouldn't want to show up when trying to get people to purchase something online.


Dang! I didn't even see that picture! Weston is a still a growing brand, and honestly I would say they aren't as knowledgeable about marketing as they should be. Seems like all resources are going towards making the boards (which is good). They don't even have product videos or anything. But I was talking to one of the guys from the company, I mentioned some stuff about marketing and he said they are actually in the process of stepping up their game. They are working on videos and other stuff. 

From what I've heard, a new group took over just a few years ago. They bought the company from the original owner, and redesigned everything. Seems like low budget bootstrapping operation, that is gaining traction and the boards are highly rated and reviewed. What ever money they have, goes right into the product R&D. It will be cool to see where they are a few years from now!


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are some attached images of the new setup! Closely examined the board before putting everything together, and couldn't find anything wrong. High quality look, feel and design! The stoke is high!!!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Lespaul4542 said:


> Seems like all resources are going towards making the boards (which is good).


That's great and I love supporting small companies, but the picture of your board compared to their online version is dramatically better. Your colors pop, theirs are muted and dull, let alone the base I already showed. Personally speaking, I buy boards for a certain use, but if I don't like the looks, I'm moving on to a similarly spec'd board that I do like the looks of. I know, I am just some random on the net, but just saying. Maybe someone close to the company will see this and upgrade the photos used.


----------



## Lespaul4542 (Aug 13, 2017)

MMSlasher said:


> That's great and I love supporting small companies, but the picture of your board compared to their online version is dramatically better. Your colors pop, theirs are muted and dull, let alone the base I already showed. Personally speaking, I buy boards for a certain use, but if I don't like the looks, I'm moving on to a similarly spec'd board that I do like the looks of. I know, I am just some random on the net, but just saying. Maybe someone close to the company will see this and upgrade the photos used.


Yeah you do have a point! My photos are more saturated which gives extra pop to the colors. But still the board looks much better in person than it did online. That's actually the first thing I said when I opened up the box hahaha. And graphic design preference is different for everyone. Last years model I thought was the grossest looking board on the market. This years I really like the simplicity but quality design. And when it really comes down to it, any reviews I could find said it was one of the best boards people have ridden, and that it was next level feeling for a split. 

Overall, when you pay top dollar, you get epic equipment that performs amazingly well. And this board so far is right in line with where it should be. Can't wait to ride and get some more reviews and videos for people. Also adding something I said before, the Weston guys are great. Because the company is smaller you can get ahold of the guys who actually make the designs and decisions, and they are just so rad.


----------

